# Any user feedback?



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone have any feedback on the Gerber large combo machete/saw? I can get one for a price that's within even my budget, but is it worth getting?


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I read some reviews on the smaller one, gator I think, and they were okay. I opted for a Kershaw Camp 10. They have them in 14" and 18" as well.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I wondered because I can walk into the store and pick it up for $20 and the smaller one for $18. Seemed like a decent price if the thing was worth using at all.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Anyone have any feedback on the Gerber large combo machete/saw? I can get one for a price that's within even my budget, but is it worth getting?


I have two, one Strapped to my back pack, one with the supply's in the car. have had no problem, I think they are great.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've been using one (the long one) to clear out some brush on the property. It works very well.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I went with an Ontario machete. Basic and well made (in USA). For those that have one, how well does the saw work?


----------

